# New to Bowfishing



## rojokiko (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey there.  I'm brand new to bowfishing.  I don't have any friends or know anyone around that bowfishes, and the internet either neglects to answer my questions or gives me to many different answers.  Can you guys help me answer these?


Best spots to peacefully shoot in North GA?

What can you do with catches? Carp? Gar?  Seems senseless to just toss them on the bank...

At what point in the winter should I just ..stop going fishing? and when should I start back up again?


I'm also looking for a cheap jon bot setup..Ive spent a lot starting this up, so trying to keep it udner $200. Looking for one that sits high.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?

thanks in advance

E


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jul 25, 2014)

Only reason I don't shoot all winter is I duck hunt but I start in feb and shoot til November. Your going to have better results getting a boat and going at night around these parts


----------



## joey1919 (Jul 25, 2014)

rojokiko said:


> Hey there.  I'm brand new to bowfishing.  I don't have any friends or know anyone around my bowfishes, and the internet either neglects to answer my questions or give me to many different answers.  Can you guys help me answer these?
> 
> 
> Best spots to peacefully shoot in North GA?
> ...



DO NOT THROW YOUR FISH ON THE BANK OR AT THE BOAT RAMP.....sorry for yelling, but there is no greater threat to this sport than improper fish disposal. (that and fishing highly populated areas at night)

now, as far as proper fish disposal, there are tons of options.

-they make great fertilizer for your garden or food plots
-find someone who wants them to eat (do a search on here for "eating gar" you might want them yourself.
-know any turtle farmers?
-know any pig farmers?
-post an ad on craigslist for free carp, some Asian people eat them.

as far as a cheap boat/set up. a small generator and 3 or 4 of those $10 halogen work lights from lowes will do the job just fine. run 300w bulbs and an 1800w gen will handle them.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 25, 2014)

Little more than $200, trying to get rid of this now


----------



## rojokiko (Jul 25, 2014)

No need to apologize.  I haven't done it yet and didn't think it was a good idea.  Thanks for the heads up.  I'll probably post here again looking for advice.  Jseph...pm'ed


----------



## joey1919 (Jul 25, 2014)

rojokiko said:


> No need to apologize.  I haven't done it yet and didn't think it was a good idea.  Thanks for the heads up.  I'll probably post here again looking for advice.  Jseph...pm'ed



just kidding anyway, I wasn't yelling at you, just wanted that line to stick out. I don't really fish your area, mostly south and west of you but I'm sure there are some guys who can give you some good reccomendtions for your area. have fun and be safe.


----------

